# depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsoc

## soya

Hi,

i'm getting those warning/errors when compiling app-emulation/vmware-modules Does any one know which package/library should provide those symbols? Thanks in advanced

```

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_enqueue_accept

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_datagram_create_handle_priv

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_context_get_priv_flags

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_insert_connected

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_get_produce_indexes

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_for_each_connected_socket

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_datagram_destroy_handle

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_produce_buf_ready

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_event_subscribe

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_datagram_send

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_remove_connected

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_find_bound_socket

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_produce_free_space

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_pending_work

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_addr_init

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_remove_pending

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_addr_bound

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_get_consume_indexes

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_addr_equals_addr

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_consume_free_space

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_core_init

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_peekv

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_is_context_owner

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_datagram_create_handle

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_stream_has_data

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_alloc

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_find_connected_socket

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_core_exit

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_stream_has_space

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_detach

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_dequev

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vsock_add_pending

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_enquev

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol __vsock_create

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_event_unsubscribe

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/kernel/net/vmw_vsock/vmw_vsock_vmci_transport.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_get_context_id

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_datagram_create_handle_priv

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_context_get_priv_flags

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_get_produce_indexes

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_datagram_destroy_handle

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_produce_buf_ready

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_event_subscribe

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_datagram_send

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_produce_free_space

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_get_consume_indexes

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_consume_free_space

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_peekv

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_is_context_owner

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_datagram_create_handle

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_alloc

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_detach

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_dequev

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_qpair_enquev

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_event_unsubscribe

depmod: WARNING: //lib/modules/3.10.11-1/misc/vsock.ko needs unknown symbol vmci_get_context_id  

```

----------

## soya

No one knows?

I already installed without luck:

```

app-emulation/open-vm-tools

app-emulation/open-vm-tools-kmod

```

----------

## radio_flyer

Yeah, I get those too. I've tried various combinations of modules and built-in options in the kernel config, but no difference. Vmware still runs fine, and the modules (vsock et al) load fine. I suspect it's a bug in the kernel build for those modules. The vm build is split among multiple directories, mainly net/vmw_vsock and drivers/misc/vmw_vmci, and the code in those directories cross-reference each other. If you look in Module.symvers you'll see that all the symbols depmod is complaining about are in fact exported. In Documentation/kbuild/modules.txt there's a description of how to configure the kernel build to get depmod to not spit warnings when modules cross-reference each other like this from different directories in the build tree. I suspect that configuration is not done correctly in the kernel sources. That's my guess at least.

I don't believe open-vm-tools has anything to do with these warnings.

----------

